# Sickey left me...



## Nyxi (Jun 14, 2010)

Early Saturday morning Sickey left me traumatically. 

He was battling possible pancreatitis and hepatic lipidosis and who knows what else.

Friday night he starting moaning in pain. The vet had heard the sound earlier in the day and figured he was nauseous. If that didn't work he was going to get pain meds. I stayed up with him until 4 in the morning than he came into bed with me. Something that he never did when he was healthy (Sickey was a completely feral cat so not as affectionate as your normal house cat). He woke me up around 6am, I was on the phone with the e-vet and he had some type of seizure and died.

I can only take solace in the fact that I was with him right until the end and I did everything I could do to bring him back. He wasn't alone. He was in his home and it happened fast.

I just don't know what to do with myself now. The past 2 weeks of my life have revolved around caring for Sickey, trying to make him healthy again. I'm just lost now. I can't really be around my other animals even though they want my attention. All I can do is sit there and think about those last few minutes of his life... it just keeps playing over and over in my head.

All I can hope is that he's in a better place, free of pain, waiting for me until I can pick him up.

I loved you so much Sickey. I wish we could have spent so much more time together. I hope you know how hard I tried to save you. I did everything in my power. I'll miss you until we meet again.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost Sickey. Anyone who read your posts about him knows that you did all you could for him and he was lucky to have your love and care. Many of us in this group have been just where you are. When you have put so much of yourself into caring for a sick and dying cat it feels so empty when they are gone. Even when there is not another thing you possibly could have done you feel guilty.
Rest assured that you gave Sickey the best care that he could have gotten, and most of all and and more importantly, you let him know he was loved even at the very end.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Your concern & love for Sickey is so clear. Of course you are undone by your loss after doing everything you possibly, possibly could & still losing him. How sweet that he came to your bed. Sounds like he came to you in his last minutes to spend them with you; cats seem to know when they can no longer care for themselves. Time will heal your feeling of why couldn't I help him, loving him as I did, but of course the answer is no one could help him, not even you, he had to cross the bridge; and he did it with you. That was your final gift. The best gift a person can give their feline friend.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's understandable that you're depressed now. You've had such a traumatic experience.  Of course Sickey is in a better place. He's surrounded by his Creator's love, and is purring for the angels. I feel certain that you will see him again. You did everything you could. 

In time, you'll be able to show your love for your other cats. They need you, but Sickey is well and strong again. God bless.


----------



## Nyxi (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone.

I met an animal communicator earlier this year and she did a reading for my two dogs. I was convinced to say the least.

I spoke with her today and she confirmed (without me saying anything about it) my fears of a possible bowel rupture. Sickey told her; he had poison in his blood and his bowels were cut. She said Sickey wants to "come back as a white cat", something about Nyxi being black.... I'll have a black cat and a white cat... I don't know. It's funny though because she didn't know I got Nyx. She named some pretty specific things, where Sickey was when we were talking (in his favourite spot on the fridge where he could see my blue shoes, yup that specific); that I didn't wrap him in his blanket (I used a clean towel) and that he wanted a specific picture I have of him to go with "his box when I get it".

Talking with her was the only thing I think that could and did help me to deal with all of this. I'm still hurting and I keep expecting to see him saunter into the living room or come running when I shake the treat bag, but it's a bit better now. 

Thank you all again. It's nice to hear from people who have been where I am now. Some people just don't understand. My own mother actually told me not waste money on getting him cremated, just to dig a hole out back!


----------

